# Lyft allowing Driver to see Pax movement.



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

First off, I am A Driver in the San Diego Market with an iPhone, I say this as I do not know if lyft has different "features" in different markets and on different phone platforms.

I was driving to pick up a pax Saturday night, as I was getting closer to their location I did as I always do and switch to the lyft app to verify the pax pin drop. looking at the screen I notice a second dot moving from the original pin drop toward the edge of the street. I immediately think Holy Crap, is that a live view of the pax location?!?! as I drive up I see the pax is in the exact location of the new "dot", sure enough Lyft has given the Driver a great tool here to help us expedite pickups. This makes me happy, I have been waiting for a feature like this, it will be especially helpful in apartment complexes and if used properly will make us drivers look like rockstars when we don't have to play the where are you game on the phone with the pax.

Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I think the folks in this thread, have.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

ahh yes i see that now! LOL


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have an android and see this but not always. I haven't figured out the pattern as to when a I can see it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

My passengers are always in the house waiting, or out front. In what situations is seeing their real-time location useful?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Making sure pax is in the right corner of pin drop in heavily congested area.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

To see if they moving they a$$.

lol.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Making sure pax is in the right corner of pin drop in heavily congested area.


Like if they're waiting on the wrong side of the Metro train station, you can call to tell them to come around the corner. I see now how this "blue dot" can be very useful. Thanx!


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

I had an Uber Pax last night who requested while between two streets, Uber directed me to the street they were not on. if I could have seen their real time location I would have avoided looking like an a$$.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

True, true! 

I always feel a little stalkerish, but honestly, it's a cool feature.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had plenty of pax almost expect me to know where they are. I agree with the stalker aspect, but in reality it saves everybody time.


----------



## iMEECH (Jun 22, 2015)

Even with the new GPS feature. People are still taking forever to come outside. If you request a Lyft, the map shows the car moving and approaching you. Walk your behind outside so I don't have to wait. Biggest pet peeve.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

iMEECH said:


> Even with the new GPS feature. People are still taking forever to come outside. If you request a Lyft, the map shows the car moving and approaching you. Walk your ass outside so I don't have to wait. Biggest pet peeve.


You took the words right out of my mouth. LOL


----------



## Sakkasie (Jan 7, 2016)

iMEECH said:


> Walk your ass outside so I don't have to wait. Biggest pet peeve.


Agreed. Half the time I spend thinking, "Am I in the right spot?"


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I had to call a guy today, because he wasn't in the train station. He was next door in the attached Starbucks waiting for them to fix a box of pastries to go. But the Blue Dot showing on the Lyft app was me. It was showing my location, outside the train station. Couldn't find one showing the passenger. Had to get out and walk around looking for him. Could this feature be something that hasn't made it to Chicago yet? My Lyft app is updated/current.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I had to call a guy today, because he wasn't in the train station. He was next door in the attached Starbucks waiting for them to fix a box of pastries to go. But the Blue Dot showing on the Lyft app was me. It was showing my location, outside the train station. Couldn't find one showing the passenger. Had to get out and walk around looking for him. Could this feature be something that hasn't made it to Chicago yet? My Lyft app is updated/current.


Yes, I believe the driver is the dot and the pax is the pin. I was confused at first because it appears the dot moves yet I was parked.


----------



## UberDriverNoMo (Feb 6, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> My passengers are always in the house waiting, or out front. In what situations is seeing their real-time location useful?


...unlit neighborhoods at night, or when it's raining, or windy, or when the drunk cannot figure out where she is...


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

its a bit hard to see in this screen shot. I took it to show that, if the pax puts in their destination, Lyft shows you where they are going. (after you accept the ride)

however if you look closely you can see the pin, my driver dot (its the circle with the nav arrow), and there is another "dot" on the screen (blue circle with a white inner circle). If I had zoomed in you would see that they are all in slightly different locations. like I said, I don't know if this is available in every market.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Like so...there is a white dot within a blue dot where the pax location is.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

there you go!


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool! So we are the pin and the pax is the dot. Thanks, macchiato !


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Andrew Thun said:


> I had an Uber Pax last night who requested while between two streets, Uber directed me to the street they were not on. if I could have seen their real time location I would have avoided looking like an a$$.


it's just a matter of time Uber will do the same now that Lyft has released it.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> it's just a matter of time Uber will do the same now that Lyft has released it.


True. Biters.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Andrew Thun said:


> First off, I am A Driver in the San Diego Market with an iPhone, I say this as I do not know if lyft has different "features" in different markets and on different phone platforms.
> 
> I was driving to pick up a pax Saturday night, as I was getting closer to their location I did as I always do and switch to the lyft app to verify the pax pin drop. looking at the screen I notice a second dot moving from the original pin drop toward the edge of the street. I immediately think Holy Crap, is that a live view of the pax location?!?! as I drive up I see the pax is in the exact location of the new "dot", sure enough Lyft has given the Driver a great tool here to help us expedite pickups. This makes me happy, I have been waiting for a feature like this, it will be especially helpful in apartment complexes and if used properly will make us drivers look like rockstars when we don't have to play the where are you game on the phone with the pax.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed this?


ReaLly!!!this would be freaking awesome! I hope it comes to OC soon


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Like so...there is a white dot within a blue dot where the pax location is.
> 
> View attachment 27337


Sikkkkk


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh


Andrew Thun said:


> its a bit hard to see in this screen shot. I took it to show that, if the pax puts in their destination, Lyft shows you where they are going. (after you accept the ride)
> 
> however if you look closely you can see the pin, my driver dot (its the circle with the nav arrow), and there is another "dot" on the screen (blue circle with a white inner circle). If I had zoomed in you would see that they are all in slightly different locations. like I said, I don't know if this is available in every market.


 yeah last week they did this which is actually cool now we can see where they are going if they out it in!! I like it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Cool! So we are the pin and the pax is the dot. Thanks, macchiato !


This hasn't made it to the Chicago market yet. The Blue Dot was me. The PIN was smack-dab in the middle of the assigned pick-up address, even though the passenger was next door at the time of my arrival.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> My passengers are always in the house waiting, or out front. In what situations is seeing their real-time location useful?


Stadium events.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I've always wanted this feature! Awesome


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In the near, not so near, far off future (depending on your beliefs), this feature will also allow driverless cars to home in on the passenger.


----------



## Milpitasuberguy (Nov 29, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> My passengers are always in the house waiting, or out front. In what situations is seeing their real-time location useful?


In Mega apartment complexes. Espeacialy where you have several community's in one block


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

This is not a feature in my market yet - I wish it was though.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

observer said:


> In the near, not so near, far off future (depending on your beliefs), this feature will also allow driverless cars to home in on the passenger.


.....and run the pax over.....mwuahahahahaha


----------

